# My battlefield 2 ERROR!!!



## SgtSprinkles (Mar 26, 2006)

My battlefield 2 crashes when it is loading a map exactly 62% loading geometeries. I deleted battlefield 2 in my documents and i've also gotten the newest drivers. i had the newest pacth for bf2. when i was playing bf2 it would just freeze, and i would have to turn the power off to close it. BUT i get an error message now saying>>>> memory.dll:sanity check: block size 2077392766 (1981.16 MB) doesn't seem sane .my friend's bf2 works fine, so i decided to copy his memory.dll file and replace mine. didn't work. the error message numbers always seem to change. i've reinstalled my game 3 times,does anyone know wat the problem could be??? does anyone know wat the memory.dll file is?? i hope someone can help.

Computer stats:
windows xp
AMD athlon 64bit 2.1GHz (overclocked)
1GB of ram
Nvidia GeForce 7800GT
120GB of HDD


----------



## SgtSprinkles (Mar 26, 2006)

i installed the newest pacth version 1.21 for BF2 and now it won't even start up!!! the screen flickers then it goes back to my desktop. somebody plz help me!!!!!:upset:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

do you have serial hard drives (sata)? or does the motherboard have the ability for them and its turned on even without hard drives attached?
i have the same problem, only i didn't lose the game with the update. from my research i found a tech note page for the auzie ea site that stated that this was a documented problem, and seems to stem from a conflict with sata drivers and the game. which is why i didn't have it until i went from an ide drive to a sata drive. they blamed it on out of data drivers. but after i updated my drivers, and sata bios, it still happens. so in other words, i feel its really poor coders for bf2. other than that, ea doesn't even acknowledge that this error exists. the only other info i found was in different gamer forums, and they blame this on hacks and cheater patches. so if you don't have sata, or are hacking the game, then i don't know what to tell you.


----------



## SgtSprinkles (Mar 26, 2006)

I dont have a sata hdd, and i do not hack bf2. i've been sending emails to ea tech support, but i haven't really gotten any good info how to fix this problem. it's weird cuz just a few days ago i was playin fine, then the game froze and now i got this bull crap. i reinstalled bf2 to get rid of the patch, it wont crash to the desktop when the game is starting it only happens when i join a room and this error message pops up saying memory.dll: sanity check: block size 1619214336 (1544.20MB) doesn't seem sane.then it shutsdown the game. i checked my bf2 file and there is a memory.dll file. the ea team really needs to write programs better. just like the sims, it's one of the worst games u can get for ur computer, its writtin terribly.


----------



## SikSukkaMike (Apr 23, 2006)

I just bought BF2 and i cant play it because of this error, it happens at about the same time (while loading geometries around 60%) I have a SATA hard drive also, and im starting to believe that it is a problem with sata drivers. The pc im getting this error on is.....

Windows XP Pro
Intel Pentium D 950
Gigabyte GA-G1975X mobo
1GB DDR2
80Gb SATA WD Raptor
Nvidia Geforce 7800 GT


----------



## SikSukkaMike (Apr 23, 2006)

*fixed on my pc finally*

i was trying to re-install BF2 to see if that would help, and i kept getting errors during installation, (md5 errors?) and it reminded me of a problem i had with far cry....... to get bf2 to install error free i had to go to START- RUN- type in "msconfig" (without quotes) then click on the BOOT.INI tab, advanced options,, check the /MAXMEM box, then type 256 as the maximum. after restarting the pc and re-installing bf2 (with no errors finally) Ive played 3 games now with no problems loading the geometry!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

mine doesn't have a boot.ini. so what does that setting do, maybe i can find something like it somewhere else.


----------



## SikSukkaMike (Apr 23, 2006)

when you go into the system config utility it doesnt have a "boot.ini" tab??
when i click the tab it has boot options like "SAFEBOOT" "NOGUIBOOT" "BOOTLOG" "BASEVIDEO" "SOS"

Then there is an advanced options button with the max memory setting option i needed to get bf2 to install error free.

since my last install ive played bf2 about 10-15 times and had the "memory doesnt seem sane" error once! This time it screwed up at 14% loading "objects" this time. I tried restarting bf2 without rebooting the pc, and got the error in the exact same spot again.

After rebooting, the game started up fine, and hasnt had the error since.

Were you getting the same type of errors while you were trying to install? 
MD5 errors?


----------



## SgtSprinkles (Mar 26, 2006)

hey guys. thx for trying to help me with my problem but after i reformated my hdd it works fine now. hope u guys can get urs fixed.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

mine has system.ini, win.ini, services and startup. i did not have any errors installing. but i do get the error in *the exact same place every time*. its always at 16% objects when i try to play the map songhua stalemate. so i've never played that map.


----------

